# Lieferzeiten Granite Chief



## shibby68 (24. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

wie sind denn die Lieferzeiten einzuschätzen wenn auf der Homepage Artikel lieferbar (in grün) gelistet ist.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (27. August 2012)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie sind denn die Lieferzeiten einzuschätzen wenn auf der Homepage Artikel lieferbar (in grün) gelistet ist.


 
Hallo Shibby68,

momentan haben wir eine Lieferzeit von ca. 5 Wochen.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

